# Bloodwood burl



## dvoigt (Jan 27, 2019)

who knew bloodwood burled?? I just learned, picked up a small piece to make a few pens. Super tight eyes, and a very cool color.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2019)

Can't wait to see the finished product! Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dvoigt (Feb 21, 2019)

I was trying to get close to the edge on this pen cut from this chunk so I could get some sap wood in it. But most of it turned out anyways and I ended up with a slight bark inclusion that I had to fill and an interesting transition in color. Will be able to get a few more pens out of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 21, 2019)

Dang nice Derek!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2019)

Cool! I don’t remember ever seeing bloodwood burl...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 8, 2019)

That's an impressive piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 21, 2019)

Very nice looking pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

